# Yumu Tabuchi 3X3X3 OH NEW WR



## Yichen (May 9, 2010)

*Beijing University AA Open*

Yumu Tabuchi 3X3X3 OH NEW WR at Beijing Open!
AVG 16.19
15.81
15.55
DNF(16.52)
17.22
14.15


Yuxuan Wang magic single 0.72 NEW WR!


----------



## r_517 (May 9, 2010)

oh u r quicker than me gonna delete my thread

edit: lol i can't delete it


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2010)

Yichen said:


> Yumu Tabuchi 3X3X3 OH NEW WR at Beijing Open
> AVG 16.19
> 15.81
> 15.55
> ...



Congrats, Yumu! Beating his own record again is very impressive.


----------



## Yichen (May 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> oh u r quicker than me gonna delete my thread



Haha, maybe just a few seconds quicker...


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2010)

Wow.. He's the only person to ever sub 17 in comp, and he's done it 3 times. lol. Sorry fanboys, but Yumu > Nakajima.  Deal with it.


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2010)

Oh wow. Smashed your old WR!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 9, 2010)

Wow, congrats Yumu!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 9, 2010)

What is Yumu doing in Beijing


----------



## canadiancuber (May 9, 2010)

thats faster than my 2h 3x3 solve.... :fp


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> What is Yumu doing in Beijing



TV show with Haiyan and Dan Cohen.


----------



## joey (May 9, 2010)

*not dan cohen anymore.


----------



## Yichen (May 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > What is Yumu doing in Beijing
> ...



Dan did not come to Beijing...


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

That's amazingly fast!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 9, 2010)

Yichen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



blame the chinese government. that's what I did.


----------



## Yichen (May 9, 2010)

Yuxuan Wang magic single 0.72 NEW WR!


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2010)

you could blame the chinese government for everything...


----------



## masterofthebass (May 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> you could blame the chinese government for everything...



yup, especially visas. cause you know like... they kinda do control that. to be honest, its also partially the TV shows fault for not giving me the right documents.


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2010)

Oh you didn't make it? Bummer. 

Also, nice WR!


----------



## rowehessler (May 9, 2010)

Congrats Yumu, you are the best!


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2010)

@nthony: I DON'T BELIEVE WHAT THE EYES ARE SEEING.

WOW! So messed up about the counting 17 because of a DNF. v_v Imagine if the 15.25 was counting!
Well... it just means we know he's currently capable of beating this, for sure.

Anyway, Congratulations on the WR again!


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 9, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> @nthony: I DON'T BELIEVE WHAT THE EYES ARE SEEING.
> 
> WOW! So messed up about the counting 17 because of a DNF. v_v Imagine if the 15.25 was counting!
> Well... it just means we know he's currently capable of beating this, for sure.
> ...



Then average would have been 15.54 :O but awesome time dude


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations guys! Both WRs are amazing!



rahulkadukar said:


> Then average would have been 15.54



Are we ready to a sub16 official average yet? I guess maybe some of us could get really hurt.


----------



## ManasijV (May 9, 2010)

How was it a DNF by the way? Wrong PLL? Off by a M slice?


----------



## Konsta (May 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Wow.. He's the only person to ever sub 17 in comp, and he's done it 3 times. lol. Sorry fanboys, but Yumu > Nakajima.  Deal with it.



I don't know about that, haven't seen them next to each other, but I have a feeling that Nakajima is a bit bigger, but I'm not really sure about this. 
Nowadays Yumu is faster with cubes tho. 

Is there a video of this average somewhere?

ps. who's the biggest cuber, btw? I know Perge is like 2,5m tall, but is there someone bigger around?


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 9, 2010)

* without dnf its like avg 15 ish !!!!*


----------



## amostay2004 (May 9, 2010)

It's such a shame he doesn't post his home practice videos, fast OH videos are always a beauty to watch 

And yea does anyone know what happened to the DNF?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. He's the only person to ever sub 17 in comp, and he's done it 3 times. lol. Sorry fanboys, but Yumu > Nakajima.  Deal with it.
> ...


Hahaha, Yao Ming isn't 2.5


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2010)

Any videos?


----------



## Feryll (May 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Any videos?



Probably not if they weren't posted yet.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (May 9, 2010)

yep, i saw the DNF
it was that the cube fallen from his hand with 2 or 3 moves left. before he picked up his cube again, he accidentaly stopped the timer.


----------



## Jai (May 9, 2010)

Congrats on the nice avg. It kinda sucks hearing this one week before I compete. ._.


----------



## shaopaog (May 10, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> yep, i saw the DNF
> it was that the cube fallen from his hand with 2 or 3 moves left. before he picked up his cube again, he accidentaly stopped the timer.



lol, it's a pity..
how fast could he get if he didn't fell the cube?


----------



## joey (May 10, 2010)

It would have been high 16 - low 17.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

joey said:


> It would have been high 16 - low 17.



Definitely not sub-17. If it wasn't for the dropping, maybe a low 17, but as he dropped it, the time would have been around 19 seconds.


----------



## joey (May 10, 2010)

Well shaopaog said if he didn't drop it.. not if he didn't stop the timer


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Well shaopaog said if he didn't drop it.. not if he didn't stop the timer



Sorry, my bad.  Yeah then maybe a low 17.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

Konsta said:


> ps. who's the biggest cuber, btw? I know Perge is like 2,5m tall, but is there someone bigger around?



Excuse me?


----------



## Zava (May 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > ps. who's the biggest cuber, btw? I know Perge is like 2,5m tall, but is there someone bigger around?
> ...



yeah, how you dare say Olivér is just 2,5 meters tall? what a shame...


----------



## zxken (May 10, 2010)

wow， Amaze


----------



## Konsta (May 10, 2010)

Zava said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



That was just a raw estimation based on some pictures/videos, haven't seen him irl. I thought 2,5m was enough


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Zava was being sarcastic.  2,5 meters is like Guiness World Record.

I'm - believe it or not - 1,88 meter high. And that should be all the off in this topic.


----------



## Konsta (May 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Yes, I didn't miss his sarcasm.
As a kid I was pretty interested in different statistics and I still remember that tallest man was 2,72m. There used to be a 2,5m tall finnish guy and my father once played a card with him in the train. 

I had to told this, but no more off topic from me here.


----------



## AvGalen (May 10, 2010)

You have a lousy excuse for not coming Dan. I have hitchhiked 2500 km through Japan in 2 days (and nights), spend 2 days on ferries from Japan to Korea and then to China (I am skipping over some busses, trains, metro's and cars here) all to give you the big hug I promised Erik I would give you... and you mumble something about a goverment stamp 

Anyway, it was a chaotic competition with some amazing results. Strangely enough the Japanese delegation had been in China for 3.5 days, but they had to leave at 13:00. I am currently hanging out with some cubers I met here in Beijing


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> You have a lousy excuse for not coming Dan. I have hitchhiked 2500 km through Japan in 2 days (and nights), spend 2 days on ferries from Japan to Korea and then to China (I am skipping over some busses, trains, metro's and cars here) all to give you the big hug I promised Erik I would give you... and you mumble something about a goverment stamp
> 
> Anyway, it was a chaotic competition with some amazing results. Strangely enough the Japanese delegation had been in China for 3.5 days, but they had to leave at 13:00. I am currently hanging out with some cubers I met here in Beijing



How was Korea?


----------



## Hong_Zhang (May 10, 2010)

something about BUAA Alpha 2010
Did you know...

...'Tabuchi' means 'he doesn't eat' in Chinese?
...Luchen's nickname is 'not food'?
...Mulun Yin broke the 3x3 average NR?
...he used Haiyan cube?
...Chris is good at using Chinese idioms?
...I got a 2:22.22 single in 5x5?
...my referee read it loudly and showed the timer to everybody?
...Bojiang's comp number is 2?
...he got 2nd place in 2x2x2?
...tabuchi is cool?
...so is AvGalen?
...i got 3 successes in bld?
...so did Luchen on the same table?
...Baiqiang got a 25 in 3x3 final?
...everybody applauded?
...Jibo is the first WCA winner from Tianjin?
...the ceremony of PKU FMC is in this comp?
...it is a great comp?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 10, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> You have a lousy excuse for not coming Dan. I have hitchhiked 2500 km through Japan in 2 days (and nights), spend 2 days on ferries from Japan to Korea and then to China (I am skipping over some busses, trains, metro's and cars here) all to give you the big hug I promised Erik I would give you... and you mumble something about a goverment stamp
> 
> Anyway, it was a chaotic competition with some amazing results. Strangely enough the Japanese delegation had been in China for 3.5 days, but they had to leave at 13:00. I am currently hanging out with some cubers I met here in Beijing



Well if I knew you were going to give me a hug, then I would've told that to the visa officer here. He surely would've let me come then!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> ...'Tabuchi' means 'he doesn't eat' in Chinese?



Wow lol how did I miss that, "Ta" = He, "bu" = negative word, "chi" = to eat


----------



## alabing11 (May 11, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> How was it a DNF by the way? Wrong PLL? Off by a M slice?


When he finished his third attempt,he touched the timer before he throwed the cube away.So,that's a DNF.


----------



## luchen (May 11, 2010)

So many friends here...by the way,tabuchi is cool.And he speaks little.I think he is shy.


----------



## Weston (May 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Hong_Zhang said:
> 
> 
> > ...'Tabuchi' means 'he doesn't eat' in Chinese?
> ...



Aren't there like a lot more possible meanings to that word? With the whole inflection stuff. . . I'm not too familiar with Chinese, but aren't there four different ways of saying each syllable?


----------



## danjon (May 11, 2010)

When Tabuchi broke WR of 3x3 AVG,I posted a joke in mf8.

Someone asked:This guy broke WR,how did he do it?Did he train day and night and didn't eat anything?
Someone answered:Yes,he didn't eat.


----------



## r_517 (May 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hong_Zhang said:
> ...



yep but everyone will regard "Ta Bu Chi" as "he doesn't eat" no matter if he knows this person 
Tabuchi is cool


----------

